# Suspension Lift Shops?



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Do any of you guys know anything about inovative customs? My dad just bought a dodge and wants to lift it. What have you heard about them? Where would you/have you have a lift done? Thanks for anything you can tell me.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Is that the same as innovative car audio ?


----------



## hambone (Nov 30, 2008)

have you checked 4 wheel parts or jack-it


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Buggsz- no its a lift and aftermarket truck place in Lehi.
Hambone- No I havent checked four wheel parts. Jackit was a second choice.
Thanks you guys!!


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Six States does a good job.
Advanced 4-Wheel Drive does a good job.
4 Wheel Parts does a good job.
Jack-it would probably do okay.
Big-O would probably do okay as well.
I'd shop around a bit and check prices. Honestly, if you have any mechanical knowledge and tools, you could probably do it yourself. I've done about 4 Dodges, and they were relatively easy. Of course I had a shop, lift and air tools though.


----------

